# como colar imagem de radar num site?



## david 6 (31 Jan 2014 às 19:32)

sabem como colar a imagem do radar num site e estar sempre a actualizar como o do ipma?


----------



## CptRena (31 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

david 6 disse:


> sabem como colar a imagem do radar num site e estar sempre a actualizar como o do ipma?



Cuidado com as actualizações automáticas muito frequentes. Sobrecarregam desnecessariamente o servidor. O do IPMA demora entre 10 a 20 min a apresentar novas imagens, e há delas que quando aparecem já vêm tarde.

Por exemplo, no meu site, vou buscar os URI das imagens para depois criar o HTML, mas faço-o de 10 em 10min, para não sobrecarregar.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

pois e sabes qual o codigo de HTML do radar do ipma?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2014 às 22:14)

david 6 disse:


> pois e sabes qual o codigo de HTML do radar do ipma?



Vai às tuas mensagens.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2014 às 22:35)

jja esta esclarecido obrigado


----------



## rbsmr (6 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vai às tuas mensagens.



Sem querer abusar da paciência poderia enviar, sff
Agradecido
Ricardo Rodrigues


----------



## actioman (8 Fev 2014 às 01:09)

Pois eu também gostaria de saber. 

Já vi que o nosso colega CptRena tem um script que consegue ir lá buscá-las e até já lhe enviei mensagem privada a pedir a sua ajuda nesse sentido.. mas até agora nada! 

Eu não sou muito entendido em programação e criação de websites, faço o básico, muito com a ajuda de outras e também por ser autodidacta e ter sempre a vontade de melhorar. 

Abraço e venham de lá essas lições, se houver quem queira ensinar claro está!
A partilha de conhecimentos é um dos pilares deste fórum e é com a entreajuda que temos crescido mais e melhor!


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 01:14)

actioman disse:


> Pois eu também gostaria de saber.
> 
> Já vi que o nosso colega CptRena tem um script que consegue ir lá buscá-las e até já lhe enviei mensagem privada a pedir a sua ajuda nesse sentido.. mas até agora nada!
> 
> ...




Espero que este link ajude. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 01:17)

actioman disse:


> Pois eu também gostaria de saber.
> 
> Já vi que o nosso colega CptRena tem um script que consegue ir lá buscá-las e até já lhe enviei mensagem privada a pedir a sua ajuda nesse sentido.. mas até agora nada!
> 
> ...


. 
Quanto às imagens directamente do Radar do IPMA, não sei. 
Só agora percebi que se estavam a referir a isso.


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 01:59)

Já comuniquei (respondi) ao actioman 

Basicamente, depende de cada programador. Eu cá usei o php para gerar o HTML de forma dinâmica (que é para isso que ele serve, mas não só). Depois o truque está em ir buscar os URIs aleatórios das imagens de radar ao código fonte da página do radar do IPMA. Para ir buscar o código fonte, recorro a um cron job.


----------

